# Conformation of a yearling?



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice!! in some pictures she looks underweight.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Won't comment on her confo, but in the 2nd, 3rd and 4th pictures her front feet look very overdue for a trim, long and under run heels.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

from what it seems is shes losing weight as shes getting older, 3rd pic she had more belly in comparison to the second last pic.

i think weight needs to be focused on rather then muscle..seems to have a fair bit of muscle but lacks the weight to suport the muscle.. i dont even think you'd call it muscle, but the bulges above the legs where the legs start esp front ones looks out of proportion in comparison to the body

it is almost like shes being lunged in order to gain those muscles

i think shes a cutie tho love the colouring!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe she's a brown varnish roan, but one of our appy experts can correct me if I'm wrong.

As for conformation, it is beyond unfair to the horse to try to judge their conformation at this age. Things that look like faults now, she could grow out of. Or, she could grow into other faults. The rule of thumb to determining what kind of horse you'll end up with is to look at the foal at 3 days old, 3 months old, and 3 years old, but other than that, leave them alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Her color appears to be liver chestnut snowcap that is probably also varnishing, however with the funky color on the photos I m not 100% sure on her base color. She is definitely a snowcap though.

I agree she looks a bit underweight with overdue toes. Right now she is a bit awkward looking but hopefully as she matures she will fill out and look a bit more together.

BTW it looks like your camera white balance might have gotten bumped to incandescent, which is why all your photos are blue


----------



## appylover132 (May 17, 2013)

I fixed my camera, haha and all the photos were taken in 1 weeks' time, I do know she's underweight, and the first photo was the day I got her, and her first lunging  As for the feet, I'm having a farrier come out soon and look at them, it's hard to find someone who knows what they're doing around here...

so here are better photos. 


















^ Video snapshots v


----------

